# Sticky  How to teach a beginner one on one



## DevilWithin

Here is the most valuable piece of advice that has been said on here many times before: If you want to stay in a relationship, don't teach her yourself. Buy her a lesson from a qualified instructor. Your sanity and sex life will thank you later.


----------



## francium

^^ what he said get a qualified instructor.


----------



## Snow Hound

Two of my oldest school friends came on their first trip this Jan. They had a private lesson every other morning and practiced in the afternoons. Towards the end of the week I took them to the top of the mountain - we had a great (if slow) day. No real coaching from me other than 'get your weight over your front foot more, no more... a bit more, thats it'. It worked and they're both booked up for next season. Whatever you do don't push her - the key is to make sure a newb has fun. You might want to look at group lessons, progress might be slower but she'll have more fun and it really helps to have others of similar ability around.

My first snowboard trip was almost my last. I picked up the basics in a couple of hours so my mates decided to take me places I had no business going. One twisted ankle and bruised ego later and I was ready to pack it in. Ever since I've made sure not to make beginners feel out of their depth (intermediates who overestimate their abilities are fair game and get taught a lesson!)

I don't know how far away from a snow dome you are but a couple of lessons in one has really helped beginners in the past - if only to get them used to the equipment and getting the very basics down so no time is wasted on the actual mountain.

Edit: If you take her to Landgraaf she could even get acquainted with chairlifts before going to Austria.


----------



## jj998

DevilWithin said:


> Here is the most valuable piece of advice that has been said on here many times before: If you want to stay in a relationship, don't teach her yourself. Buy her a lesson from a qualified instructor. Your sanity and sex life will thank you later.


This dude is 150% correct. I tried teaching my girlfriend and it was horrible. First off teaching is not easy, I even prepared for the session and figured out what moves we'd do in which order but eheh to no avail. Second the teaching dynamics are just bad, I guarantee she will listen better to a paid instructor with less frustration. My girlfriend picked up nothing and finally slammed hurting her tailbone. Good vibes? check. Sex in the resort hotel? check. No persistent fear on the slopes? check. Decent skill progression? check. OKok after a year she was able to forget the slam and after two paid lessons it all went smoothly. Don't do it man!


----------



## larrytbull

markbuikema said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> 
> I will be staying in a hotel room with her so after the snowboarding day I have time to explain things she may have done wrong.
> 
> Are there any specific things I should tell her or watch out for? Do you guys have any tips on how to teach her?


If you want to continue to be able to stay with her in the room, I would encourage you not to *Explain things she may have done wrong*
Let a qualified instructer do that..... otherwise, you will soon find that you will be purchasing another room, or staying with your parents
:dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## neni

DevilWithin said:


> Here is the most valuable piece of advice that has been said on here many times before: If you want to stay in a relationship, don't teach her yourself. Buy her a lesson from a qualified instructor. Your sanity and sex life will thank you later.


What he said.
The question has popped up several times, the answer stays the same. Don't do it if you want to keep a good relationship. Maybe if she's a super nice super calm super subordinant never frustrated always sunny person, you _maybe_ won't end up quarreling, but then there's still the question, if you actually can teach. Knowing to snowboard doesn't mean you can teach. You need a good knowledge on the dynamics and have the eye to see mistakes and the ability to translate this verbally.
BTW: also counts the other way around, not only for girls. I've sent my SO to a friend to get horseriding lessons tho I give lessons myself to other ppl.


----------



## kosmoz

tried to teach my gf to snowboard last season, everything was ok except snowboarding  Wasn't pushy, didn't raise voice, was calm and polite, so she still sucks a lot at snowboarding, she still doesn't know how to initiate a toe side turn, maybe next season


----------



## chomps1211

I couldn't help wondering,.. In the 3+ years I've been a member here. "How many times has this question come up?" Well,..! I Googled it! Using Snowboardingforum.com specific search terms. Here is the answer to _MY_ question! TEACH THE GF LINKS 

...With any luck, it may prove to be the answer to the _OP's_!!!

Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## DevilWithin

Wow, I knew this question was asked a lot even since I've been on the forum. Chomps -- that google search results you posted is very enlightening! 

I'd say the simplest and safest approach is to encourage them to train in the off-season with you. Stretching, balance exercises, core strength and cardio -- goes a long way in making their first time on a snowboard more enjoyable. I'd also say that getting them familiar with the gear before they ever set foot on a mountain helps a ton too. It helps you focus on learning how to link turns on your first day, rather than wasting time trying to figure out how to strap into your bindings. Lastly, have them watch a few youtube videos on getting on and off the lift. This is probably the biggest mental hurdle most people have to get over when they first start out -- looks a lot more difficult than it really is and watching videos on how to do it ahead of time builds up confidence. 

Good luck!


----------



## f00bar

I say go for it as long as you give us a date and where you'll be so we can swoop in and console her when you storm off frustrated and she's crying on the slopes....


----------



## chomps1211

f00bar said:


> I say go for it as long as you give us a date and where you'll be so we can swoop in and console her when you storm off frustrated and she's crying on the slopes....


To The OP! Lest you think he's kidding? You really need to read this page from a past post on the forum,…

"The Swoop!"


…and then double check _my_ forum label up there in my Avatar!  :eusa_clap:


----------



## markbuikema

Wow, never thought it would be this difficult :laugh:
Good thing I am patient and am willing to put a lot of effort in it!

But if I would teach her myself, what would be the best way to do it? Where should I start?


----------



## f00bar

markbuikema said:


> Wow, never thought it would be this difficult :laugh:
> Good thing I am patient and am willing to put a lot of effort in it!
> 
> But if I would teach her myself, what would be the best way to do it? Where should I start?


Promise her a ring if she meets your expectations?


----------



## Jed

markbuikema said:


> Wow, never thought it would be this difficult :laugh:
> Good thing I am patient and am willing to put a lot of effort in it!
> 
> But if I would teach her myself, what would be the best way to do it? Where should I start?


If you teach her yourself there is a 5000 times greater chance she'll not pick up snowboarding in the long term because she found it harder to get to that 'sticking point' where she can actually make turns and ride runs properly.

There's also a 5000 times greater chance you'll give her horrible bad habits that will make her a worse snowboarder for the long run if she does continue and actually pick up the sport.

On top of these things, I'm a qualified snowboard instructor and even I don't teach my own GF snowboarding because of reasons others have already mentioned.

That said, if you absolutely want to pick the stupid option of teaching her yourself, there are videos linked at the top of this forum here which run you through the beginner steps of snowboarding and turning: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti.../132250-beginner-snowboard-video-lessons.html

Good luck, and I really hope you don't choose to teach her yourself and instead decide to invest in a good instructor.


----------



## poutanen

markbuikema said:


> I will be staying in a hotel room with her so after the snowboarding day I have time to explain things she may have done wrong.


Imagine trying to learn calculus, and your teacher is going to stay with you so when you get home at night they can tell you all the things you're doing wrong...

Get an instructor, go have your own fun.

I've said it in all the other threads but I'll say it again here:

My wife started boarding 5 years ago. Took a beginner lesson after it didn't go so well with me trying to teach her.

Then she would spend about 5 days working on her technique, and then take another lesson. She was always riding alone when working on her technique (she said riding with me made her nervous).

After a few cycles of lesson, practice, lesson, practice, she started doing a couple laps a day with me. Usually mid-day once she was warmed up, but before she got too tired. We'd go down some medium difficulty stuff and I'd push her a bit on speed and style.

Fast forward and she has continued the cycle of lessons every 20 days or so on the snow, and she is now a GOOD snowboarder. She will go places that many men I board with won't do. When some people are wide eyed at 35 degree tree runs, she's giggling with joy...

And we're still married! :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211

markbuikema said:


> ….Good thing I am patient and am willing to put a lot of effort in it!
> 
> But if I would teach her myself, what would be the best way to do it? Where should I start?


Did you even _bother_ to click on the links I provided?? :blink: After that last, I'm certain you didn't read them! 

Good Luck Brah!!!! :thumbsup:









ps; Is your gf Hot?! ….and where exactly is it again that you ride?


----------



## f00bar

markbuikema said:


> I will be staying in a hotel room with her so after the snowboarding day I have time to explain things she may have done wrong.


Truthfully this is the red flag here. You're already setting time aside for you to further instruct her on what she's doing wrong. Now maybe she is a total sub and that and some hot wax and a whip may get her going at night. :dunno: If not after a long day of falling and sore muscles it's going to be the last thing she'll probably want to hear.

My wife teaches dog agility, she was an instructor, my border collie/cattle dog was a puppy. She used to give group lessons in our back yard. I did it about 3 times before I decided I'll just make sure the grass is mowed before lessons. She's now my ex, BTW.


----------



## kalev

poutanen said:


> (she said riding with me made her nervous).


This

Imagine trying to learn something difficult while having someone you like / want to impress (who is good at it) watching you and judging you 

Just go for the lesson 

Plus it will give you time to go out and hit some better terrain. Who wants to spend their entire holiday waiting on the bunny hill?


----------



## Tatanka Head

markbuikema said:


> Wow, never thought it would be this difficult :laugh:
> Good thing I am patient and am willing to put a lot of effort in it!
> 
> But if I would teach her myself, what would be the best way to do it? Where should I start?


Don't start. The snow dome idea isn't bad at all. Get her some lessons there. You never know, you might be dating a skier. 

Not to mention, while she is learning you can go off on your own and have fun. After her lesson you can meet up and help her practice what her instructor taught her. Winning!!


----------



## cookiedog

tried to teach my gf hear me out. *DO NOT, DON"T DO THAT!.*


----------



## Oldman

markbuikema said:


> Wow, never thought it would be this difficult :laugh:
> Good thing I am patient and am willing to put a lot of effort in it!
> 
> But if I would teach her myself, what would be the best way to do it? Where should I start?


The simple fact that you are asking on a forum "Where should I start" is SCREAMING you have no idea of what you are speaking and therefore you should not start. Repeat, do not start as you clearly do not have a clue. 

There are few times when the membership of this forum are as unanimous as they are on this thread. Take the best free advice you will ever receive and DO NOT even attempt to begin this "guaranteed to fail" proposition. Yes, patience is a virtue, but it alone will not be enough to save you from this looming disaster.

You asked. 

We have all answered. 

LISTEN to the wisdom of those who have gone before you.


----------



## Manicmouse

You can teach your GF to snowboard contrary to everyone's comments. Just take it slowly, keep it positive and fun.

Success depends on the girl and your relationship. Lots of people hate being told what they're doing wrong by their partner. If in doubt, get her on lessons.

I taught my wife (then GF) how to snowboard, she's now pretty much my only reliable snowboarding buddy


----------



## CassMT

the very first things 99.9% of instructors skip:

how to strap in standing up

how to skate around with one foot and STOP (prep for chair exiting)

awareness of others, basic skier code stuff


----------



## f00bar

Manicmouse said:


> You can teach your GF to snowboard contrary to everyone's comments. Just take it slowly, keep it positive and fun.
> 
> Success depends on the girl and your relationship. Lots of people hate being told what they're doing wrong by their partner. If in doubt, get her on lessons.
> 
> I taught my wife (then GF) how to snowboard, she's now pretty much my only reliable snowboarding buddy


All kidding aside this is actually true. The reason we all say no is because it's the crazy people wanting to kill each other that draws our attention. The people it actually works out well for you simply just don't notice.

It really depends on the person. For all we know she surfs, skates, or even skis. We don't even have an age to go on. Patience is not setting expectations that you want is the key.

Regardless of relationship though most will still agree that the chances for success are greater with an instructor.


----------



## NWBoarder

CassMT said:


> the very first things 99.9% of instructors skip:
> 
> how to strap in standing up
> 
> how to skate around with one foot and STOP (prep for chair exiting)
> 
> awareness of others, basic skier code stuff


If you really want to teach her yourself, *THIS* is where you start. Cass nailed it on the head. These are some of the *MOST* important things she can learn on her first time out. That being said, get her a lesson. You clearly are not up to the standard that an instructor would be. If you were, you wouldn't be here asking us where to start.


----------



## Donutz

Thread stickied. That google search is gold.


----------



## koi

neni said:


> What he said.
> The question has popped up several times, the answer stays the same. Don't do it if you want to keep a good relationship.


Yep, starting to think we should just lie and tell them everything will be fine and it's a good experience. At least the single guys on this forum will have one more fish in the sea.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Yet another vote for "Lessons with an Instructor" here!!!!!

She will NOT listen to a thing that you say, whether you're right or not!!!!!

And for first timers a Group Lesson is a great way to start, as they'll be pushed by others at the same/or similar Level!!!!!

Pre-trip, any exercises that will strengthen the legs!!!!!

And get her some wrist guards, buy a helmet, and cut out a round piece of foam (~100mm thick) to stuff down the seat of her pants!!!!! She will have a much better time if she's not in pain!!!!! 

Other than that, laugh and have fun with her and she'll want to go again and again!!!!! Or at least she'll at kinda understand why you're so keen on goin on that OS Boys Trip!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

If you want to her something....do stuff at home...like how to fall, balance, tightening up your boots, wearing goggles, how to get up, roll over and etc. The stuff that they don't cover in beginner lessons.

But on the hill....hire her a hawt studly brah and tell her to have fun.


----------



## chomps1211

wrathfuldeity said:


> If you want to her something....do stuff at home...like how to fall, balance, tightening up your boots, wearing goggles, how to get up, roll over and etc. The stuff that they don't cover in beginner lessons.
> 
> But on the hill....hire her a hawt studly brah and tell her to have fun.


^ Excellent Advice ^


*don't forget to tip the instructor*


----------



## GrizzlyBeast

Ummmmm....put her on a pair of skis for the week and save teaching her snowboarding for another time. You will all have more fun during the week and she will progress at going faster better on skis so that by the time the end of the week comes she will be able to at least attempt to keep speed with what you describe as experienced skiers. ( Assuming she hasnt skiied either)

No way some girl is going to carve down a red run after 5 days of snowboarding at any speed close to what you are imagining in your head. She would realistically need at least i rest day out of the five or however long youre there...limiting her learning time even more. Imagine how many times she will fall and have to push up off the snow while trying to learn. Maybe she will get a bit of whiplash during the process too. This beats up your body and your body needs time to heal and come back stronger. It takes time to develop legit balance snowboard muscles designed to keep you strong, stable and balanced on the hill. theres alot more going on than just bad technique with beginners.

Maybe we should all take a trip in the time machine and go back to standing on a large flat board that slips out from underneath you and you have absolutely no idea how to stop it from happening.


----------



## ticktockrythem

I just took my boyfriend for his first time and it went pretty good... just a lot of positivity on my part was needed  I just got him to watch a few tutorials online first so he had a basic idea of what was going on and that helped alot, also things normally went better when I demoed them first. But yeah don't do it unless your willing to deal with complaining and are ready to be overly supportive


----------



## Jcb890

My wife has started snowboarding this year. First time out she tried a group lesson and learned a little bit, but did not like it. Next time out she did a private lesson which she liked, but its just so expensive for it to be long enough and worth it. The last time out, I took an hour and a half or so and tried teaching her. It went pretty well! I was very patient, which helped. She said she liked learning from me better than the instructor and I was a better teacher. HA!

Like others have said, she likes to not have people around because it makes her nervous or judgmental of herself.

So this weekend we are going out again Saturday and Sunday. My plan is to go out first thing with her on Saturday and instruct her a bit, get her practicing some good habits. Then, I'll go off and make some runs and have her keep practicing on the little slope with what I taught her. I think that's a solid plan and I hope it goes well.

The main thing she (and other beginners) need to have ingrained in their minds is that they are not going to get good/better without practice and it is hard work. Just gotta keep at it!

OH! And I thought tutorial videos were a great place for her to start. I even watched a bunch of them as well and thought it helped me some to refresh my own movements and tendencies. Big ups to *Wrath* for making his tutorial/stance video. The tape on the black clothing is a great way to make everything pop. Link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-dkcnRY8ic


----------



## mikez

OP said:


> I will be staying in a hotel room with her so after the snowboarding day I have time to explain things she may have done wrong.


Great plan, you've thought of everything. Then, when (if) you have make up sex, be sure to tell her what she did wrong then too!


----------



## raffertyk2

I would have her at least take a lesson first even if it is a half hour group lesson it will make a world of difference. My girlfriend took a lesson first and then I continued teaching her from there and it went really well. It showed her what she needed to work on and then I just threw in a few tips here and there. The first day you should only focus on what she did in the lesson, let her dictate what she wants to work on usually the instructor will leave her with a few things to work on after the lesson so just help her mastering those few things it will really set the tone and then go from there


----------



## buckingham

Just a small tip that helps me - to keep the day a little bit fun for yourself when you're riding with newer people, try riding all day switch. If you're like me and not super great at switch, it will be good practice and give you some fun shit to focus on while you guys slowly make your way down the greens/easy blues for the 20th time.

Also whatever you do, like everyone here has said, resist the urge to push them to progress more quickly to harder runs. Even if you know they now have the ability to do it, their lack of confidence will cause them to struggle harder than they have to and then when they eat it/get scared you will potentially have caused them to lose their desire to continue learning/riding. It's good for new people to feel like they're killing it, so if being on the bunny slope all day is what it takes then so be it!


----------



## joebloggs13

buckingham said:


> Just a small tip that helps me - to keep the day a little bit fun for yourself when you're riding with newer people, try riding all day switch. If you're like me and not super great at switch, it will be good practice and give you some fun shit to focus on while you guys slowly make your way down the greens/easy blues for the 20th time.
> 
> Also whatever you do, like everyone here has said, resist the urge to push them to progress more quickly to harder runs. Even if you know they now have the ability to do it, their lack of confidence will cause them to struggle harder than they have to and then when they eat it/get scared you will potentially have caused them to lose their desire to continue learning/riding. It's good for new people to feel like they're killing it, so if being on the bunny slope all day is what it takes then so be it!


Thats actually good advice!


----------



## KIRKRIDER

I taught both my kids ( girl and a boy) and we loved it. Daughter is a phenom was linking turns after 3 hours.


----------



## 2hellnbak

I'm with the studly brah theory, but she better meet me at the the bar at the end of the day when I'm done getting steezy and shredding the gnar pow pow and whatever else all you cool kids do


----------



## widehelpro

Hah! The Gnar pow pow, I like that. Good thread.


----------



## slatermvp

Took my wife out and tried showing her a couple of years back and it did not go so well. Both her and I got frustrated at each other. So this year when she went out, I paid for lessons. She wanted me to take the lessons with her as well so I did and the instructor pay more attention to her than me. Went much better and now she likes snowboarding. So much she wants to go look for her own new board (she has an airwalk we got for $10 at the flea market), boots, and helmet. Don't teach your significant other yourself. Friends is fine.


----------

